# Who Am I?



## The Z (Aug 26, 2005)

Today is my 40th birthday.

I was born in Windsor, Ontario.  My parents separated when I was two years old and my mother remarried shortly afterward. When I was in High School I sang in a local group called "Longshot" that covered Top 40 songs.

When I was 22, my mother and step-father were both killed in a car accident and I supported my two younger brothers and a sister by performing at a local resort in Huntsville, Ontario.

In 1991 I changed my name to an Ojibwa word that, translated, means "I'm on my way" (my step-father was Ojibwa).  Since then, I have enjoyed tremendous success, primarily as a country artist but with considerable cross-over appeal.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 26, 2005)

Is Shania Twain 40 already?!


----------



## The Z (Aug 26, 2005)

I *KNOW*  !

I was shocked when I heard it on the radio this morning.

Still looking amazing, though.  She's a freak of nature I guess.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 26, 2005)

She's still a hot *YOUNG* chick to me.


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 26, 2005)

Z Happy Birthday to you. Sounds Like you have done well my Friend ! Can we get the board out now  ! HAPPY 40th BIRTHDAY MY FRIEND! I HAVE NEVER MET A STRANGER!


----------



## wasabi (Aug 26, 2005)

Happy Birthday Z!


----------



## The Z (Aug 26, 2005)

*It's not my birthday!*

Thanks for the good wishes... 

but I posted under the Jokes/Games section because I was playing a game of "Who Am I"?... you know... you give a little biographical information and others have to guess who you are.

I described Shania Twain.  It's not MY birthday.  It's hers.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 26, 2005)

I hate Shania Twain


----------



## The Z (Aug 26, 2005)

Gee, Tanis.  Tell us what you really think.  Was she the bully at your school or something?  LOL


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 26, 2005)

Nope.....she just puts on this face of genuine "caring" when she just doesn't...its hard to explain but I lost alot of respect for her a few years ago......I think Ive explained this somewhere before....


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 26, 2005)

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> I hate Shania Twain


 
A kindred spirit !!


----------



## The Z (Aug 26, 2005)

Fair enough.  Just wondering where the passion was coming from.... 'loss of respect' is not the same as 'hate'.

I respect your opinion, though, and don't need an explanation.  I don't really have strong feelings about her either way.  I just think she looks pretty fine for her age (heck, any age for that matter).  I'm not a fan of her music.  She only has a couple of songs that I think could even be classified as 'good'.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 26, 2005)

Fair enough!  I know hate is a very strong word....but well, I used it anyways just cuz I did........how bout a very HUGE loss of respect ect....??? hehehe


----------



## wasabi (Aug 26, 2005)

Sorry, Z. I need a cup of coffee right now to wake myself up.


----------



## middie (Aug 26, 2005)

i don't care for her either. it irritates me the way she brags about having nothing to having everything and how she "lives in a chateau for g-d's sake"... her words, not mine.
yeah well so did phil collins and you never hear him bragging about it.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 26, 2005)

EXACTLY!!!.....I could go on about this fer ever, but well.....it's along story which concerns Alberta, and....wheres Alix?/?sheesh


----------



## Cyberchef (Aug 27, 2005)

Sooo.....
Has everyone had an enjoyable summer and what are you most looking forward to about the autumn?

I always notice that when the weather starts to cool Everyone seems to be absolutely famished and I just can't cook fast enough for them!!


----------



## wasabi (Aug 27, 2005)

I had a very nice summer. I am looking forward to cooler weather.

I think people are like bears. They stuff themselves before they hibernate for the winter. Me, I stuff myself all year long.


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 27, 2005)

Z, WHO AM I ?


----------



## The Z (Aug 27, 2005)

Let's see..... big.... purple....  you're Duante Culpepper!


----------



## Cyberchef (Aug 27, 2005)

Deep Purple?


----------



## wasabi (Aug 27, 2005)

One-eyed, one horned flying purple people eater?


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 28, 2005)

Where am I ?


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 28, 2005)

Who am I?  Where am I?  Oh no!  Maidrite has amnesia!!!  We're in the middle of watching The Bourne Identity right now.  Maybe it's catching. 

 Barbara


----------

